# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Got an iPad 2

## JEK

Got to the store at 0645 number 20 in line. 0730 dude starts giving out tickets. All Verizon with a mix of size and colors. The birthday boy will be getting a 32GB in black. Back at 0900 to buy.

----------


## amyb

Hooray. My daughter in law has lost control f hers to Charlie-age 3! He is addicted to Angry Birds and Cut the Rope-among other apps.

----------


## Petri

They had similar system in the Netherlands in the early 90's before Denmark and Finland joined the European Union, to get a work permit.  One had to go to the queue early in the morning (rest were non-caucasian), after 7am they start giving out tickets and then you'll wait for your number to come.  If they ran out of tickets, try again the next day.

No way I'd do that for any Apple product, ever..

----------


## JEK

You must not have kids.

----------


## BBT

So you got Verizon for him. Did they have any ATT 64 3G ?

----------


## BBT

> Hooray. My daughter in law has lost control f hers to Charlie-age 3! He is addicted to Angry Birds and Cut the Rope-among other apps.



Well then she needs a new one for herself

----------


## JEK

No ATT anything.

----------


## BBT

Hoping to find one  tomorrow in LA will research biggest store today and go get in line early. My black leather has now shipped.

----------


## Petri

> You must not have kids.



Nope, and if I had, they would queue for themselves and me  :Big Grin:

----------


## JEK

This "process" is a real joke and an embarrassment to MacHeads. Most of "my" line had made several trips to the store to learn the system. Took me two.  

1. Arrive before 0700 and queue.
2. If you are in luck, get a chit for the device.
3. Queue before 0900.
4. Be admitted one at a time for the device(s). Two per customer.

After pre-order iPhone 4 seamless approach, what were they thinking?

----------


## Petri

How do you define what model you want with that process?

The dutch work permit was pretty easy one as they had only one "product" to sell..  although they did try to put "engineer" as the first name for my danish colleague.

----------


## MIke R

sort of like this I would guess...

----------


## JEK

They have a variety (25-30 units in various configs) of them and you get whatever is left when it is your turn to talk to the nice man.

----------


## Petri

> They have a variety (25-30 units in various configs) of them and you get whatever is left when it is your turn to talk to the nice man.



That's so unApple.  Steve must love looking at people in queues.

----------


## BBT

It keeps the interest up that's for sure. A week later still getting good coverage

----------


## JEK

Did the same thing on the 3G and 3Gs. The only one they got right was the 4 - pre-order and I got mine a day early.

----------


## BBT

I remember. So I just went to Apple in LA and asked how to do. Store was packed and I was at Manhatten Beach store. No more early que and or chits. That ended today. The line started at 2:00 am last night. They open at 10 tomorrow and I am not going at 2:00 am. They did not get any new iPads either Tuesday or Wed. I will just wait for the one I ordered. Amazing demand

----------


## Eddie

I'm picking up a new ( to me, anyway) MacBookPro, tomorrow!

----------


## JEK

I'm throwing in a few more items with it for the same low price.

----------


## Eddie

I was trying to keep my source ( like your villa) secret. I don't want to get in line at 2 AM...

----------


## Peter NJ

I thought all you guys pre ordered these iPads online to be shipped..Why are you going to stores looking for them?

Eddie congrats on your new Mac.

----------


## JEK

I ordered one and then realized I need another one :)

----------


## MichiganPhil

Good boy.  My AAPL heavy retirement account needs a nudge after the past week.

----------


## Peter NJ

Do you wear them as earings?
Wish I knew how to photoshop.. :) 






> I ordered one and then realized I need another one :)

----------


## MIke R

> Good boy.  My APPL heavy retirement account needs a nudge after the past week.



Japan accounts for 6% of Apple sales...hence the drop in stock price

----------


## JEK

Many of the components for the iPad come from Japan too.

----------


## BBT

It's about not liking to wait.

----------


## MIke R

> Many of the components for the iPad come from Japan too.




particularly the epoxy used to glue the little parts

----------


## JEK

Not exactly:




> NAND flash from Toshiba Corp.;
> dynamic random access memory (DRAM) made by Elpida Memory Inc.;
> an electronic compass from AKM Semiconductor;
> the touch screen overlay glass likely from Asahi Glass Co;
> and the system battery from Apple Japan Inc.

----------


## MIke R

I just read the other day that Japan provides the world with a special epoxy for most circuit boards and  chips etc...

so I dont know *shrug*

----------


## JEK

Japanese disaster could leave Apple with shortage of five key iPad 2 components

By AppleInsider Staff
Published: 08:00 AM EST


Investment and research firms this week continue with their efforts to quantify the effect the recent Japanese earthquake will have on Apple and its capacity to manufacture its top-selling products, with the latest report identifying five core iPad 2 components likely sourced from the region.

In particular, iSuppli is reporting that its teardown analysis of the iPad 2 so far has been able to identify the following parts sourced from Japanese suppliers: 
NAND flash from Toshiba Corp.;
dynamic random access memory (DRAM) made by Elpida Memory Inc.;
an electronic compass from AKM Semiconductor;
the touch screen overlay glass likely from Asahi Glass Co;
and the system battery from Apple Japan Inc.

"While some of these suppliers reported that their facilities were undamaged, delivery of components from all of these companies is likely to be impacted at least to some degree by logistical issues now plaguing most Japanese industries in the quake zone," said iSuppli's analyst Andrew Rassweiler.

More specifically, Rassweiler said that suppliers are expected to encounter difficulties in obtaining raw materials supplied and distributed as well as in shipping out products. They also are facing difficulties with employee absences because of problems with the transportation system, he added.

Such challenges are reportedly being compounded by interruptions in the electricity supply, which could have a major impact on delicate processes, such as semiconductor lithography. In addition, semiconductor facilities in Japan that had suspended manufacturing activities following the quake "cannot truly commence full production again until the aftershocks cease," according to the report.

Earthquakes ranging from 4 to 7 on the Richter scale will make it impossible to really restart these fabs until the earthquakes stop happening with such frequency, said Dale Ford of IHS. Every time a quake tops 5, the equipment automatically shuts down.

While Apple multi-sources both the NAND flash and DRAM components from multiple suppliers, which should help the company mitigate the effect of shutdowns at Toshiba and Elpida, it's the other three components that could pose the most trouble for the iPad maker in the short term. 

According to Rassweiler, the compass and glass supply could prove to be more problematic for Apple. He said that even though AKM said its fab that produces the electronic compass used in the iPad 2 was undamaged by the quake, the company's shipments are likely to be impacted by the same logistical issues that will plague all Japanese industries during the short term.

Similarly, while compasses are available from other sources including Yamaha, Aichi Steel, Alps and STMicroelectronics, those components are reportedly not easily replaceable.

The calibration of electronic compasses is tricky for a number of reasons, said Jérémie Bouchaud, director and principal analyst for MEMS and sensors at IHS. Compasses are sensitive to electromagnetic interference. Furthermore, the iPad 2s compass works in close coordination with the tablets accelerometer and gyroscope. This makes it impossible to simply replace one manufacturers compass with another.

----------


## JEK

What I read is all the semiconductor fabs are shut due to reoccurring aftershocks. A shock of 5 automatically shuts them down.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I read that too..but the whole epoxy thing was a  different thing..I wish I could remember where I read it

----------


## JEK

That's what Google News is for:




> ASE sees some impact from quake
> Mark LaPedus
> 
> 3/18/2011 1:00 PM EDT
> 
> SAN JOSE, Calif. - Taiwan's Advanced Semiconductor Engineering Inc. (ASE), the world's largest IC packaging and test house, will see some impact from the earthquake in Japan.
> 
> One of the biggest potential problems for the semiconductor industry resulting from supply disruptions in the wake of last week's massive earthquake in Japan could be shortages of bismaleimide triazine resin, an epoxy resin used in chip packaging, analysts warned.

----------


## Petri

> It keeps the interest up that's for sure. A week later still getting good coverage



Apple blog's perhaps, doesn't get any other coverage in Europe at least.  The people here seems to be more annoyed with the artificial demand story, it's getting old.

----------


## BBT

Petri, go to google news and type ipad 2 stories every day. Far more than any other tablet device. I agree its a pain but it works.

----------


## JEK

Game over for the other tablet boys, at least is terms of the mainstream market.

----------


## Petri

> Game over for the other tablet boys, at least is terms of the mainstream market.



Competition won't happen for real until Android 3.0 is seriously out (read: 3.1 is out).  The hardware isn't really the issue.

Android phones did take their market share quite easily, might happen with tablets as well.  Many people have issues with the closed and controlled iOS.

----------


## JEK

What kind of competitor is two years, 4 SW cycles and 2 HW cycles behind. Game over.

----------


## Petri

> Petri, go to google news and type ipad 2 stories every day. Far more than any other tablet device.



You're right that there isn't much competition yet.  But at least over here in Europe you need to go some Apple fan club to get daily coverage of iPad.  It has been written about in the generic media but it's not a daily topic.

One of the few magazines I still subscribe on paper actually had an article about the February Mobile World Congress and there were a load of (Android) tablets announced.  But it will take time before any worth mentioning competition is really there.  Personally I'd prefer something that's a bit more open and unrestricted than iOS, but not quite the bordello Android is.

----------


## JEK

$500 target slapped on Apple as iPad seen dominating $120B tablet market by 2015

By Sam Oliver
Published: 02:00 PM EST

Posing the question of whether Apple is the "most valuable company in the world," Credit Suisse on Thursday initiated coverage of the iPad maker with a $500 price target, saying it believes Apple is well positioned to command a majority share of a booming tablet market expect to grow to $120 billion over the next four years.

In his inaugural note to clients, analyst Kulbinder Garcha concluded that Apple should be able to deliver extensive revenue and earnings growth of 50% and 46%, respectively, over the next two years, given that all indicators suggest the company will easily sustain its competitive advantage through its integrated ecosystem of software, hardware and services. 

"[T]hree years after the launch of its first iPhone, we believe few handset vendors come close to the quality of Apples hardware, software, and services," he wrote. "We also expect the companys services offering to evolve along with its device portfolio."

To that end, the analyst noted that the success of the iPad only reinforces the notion of increased user loyalty, which could translate to more stable market share in Apple's handset business. As it stands, Garcha's proprietary analysis for tablets indicates that the segment could rise to $120 billion market by 2015, and he expects Apple will maintain a share as high as 50% by that time, given its aggressive pricing, time to market advantage and a software edge.

"This means that iPad should become a $34 billion business by [fiscal 2012]," he wrote. "Further, our proprietary bill of materials (BOM) analysis implies that gross margins for this business will expand to 35% by [the end of fiscal 2011] from around the 27% levels seen in fiscal 2010."




Looking ahead, Garcha identified four major paths that Apple could take which would result in incremental sales and per share earnings of $65 billion and $10.10, respectively, in 2015 when compared to 2010. The first of which is a low-end iPhone, which the analyst calls both "necessary and significant."

"We demonstrate that having successfully saturated the above $500 smartphone market with an 81% share and having grown this segment of the market by a factor of 2.8 since 2008, once distribution is built out, Apples smartphone share is likely to plateau around volume of 120 million and global share of 12%," he wrote. Based on his proprietary market by price point and BOM analyses, Garcha believes the company could generate $26 billion in incremental sales and $6 billion in operating profit by 2015 versus 2010 -- adding $4.47 in incremental per share earnings along the way -- through the introduction of a more affordable handset.

More specifically, he said that it is both "necessary and advisable that a low-end iPhone is launched" over the next 12-18 months, adding that any fears of cannibalization of the company's high end devices should be more than offset by the volumes in which the low-end device is likely to sell.




Another untapped growth driver singled out by the analyst would be a expansion of distribution through its retail segment in emerging markets. He notes that currently the company's maintains 236 brick and mortar shops, with only 4 of them existing in emerging markets: China. 

"[B]y more aggressively building out an emerging market strategy and based upon current spend per capita on Apple products and income distribution, even after allowing for affordability issues, this could drive an incremental revenue opportunity of $19 billion from our 2010 levels along with $4.3 billion in operating profits and $3.16 in EPS," he wrote.

Meanwhile, penetration within the enterprise exists as a third major path to growth, according to Garcha. He notes that the Apple's share in the corporate world is significantly smaller than its consumer share in every product category where the company is a major player. 

"We argue that the iPads rapid adoption could prove to be a Trojan horse from which Apple could see more rapid corporate adoption across its product line," the analyst wrote. "Furthermore, our proprietary Credit Suisse IT Survey demonstrates that not only do CIOs rate the iPhone as the strongest of all platforms across metrics such as roadmap, distribution, and sales, but also that it is set for rapid adoption over the next 12 months."

Finally, Garcha said that while Apple has stated it is not interested in the TV market, he sees the company's services platform, operating system, and hardware strengths as potential drivers that could ultimately lead it to pursue the lucrative broadcasting market. 

"We have refrained from estimating the revenue or earnings upside from this strategy, but given the run rate (now in other businesses) is in the billion -- we think this could prove to be a large growth driver in the future," he wrote.

----------


## MIke R

surprised that is news worthy considering other investment gurus have said $1000 a share in 5 years, at this rate of growth 

I can live with that....LOL

----------


## Petri

> What kind of competitor is two years, 4 SW cycles and 2 HW cycles behind. Game over.



Hmm, iPad arrived less than year ago?  Here and a number of other countries Apple started selling it in December, just a few months ago..

As far as phones are concerned, Apple and Android are both doing quite fine.  Different but competitive, practically a duopoly.

----------


## Petri

Apple share price is a religion now but I predict that by end of 2012 we've had our first "bad news" about the sales of iPhone and/or iPad.  They are premium products and the market for premium products is limited.

I agree about the details, like the need for a cheaper low-end iPhone and how well Apple's ecosystem works.

We can return to the subject in December 2012 ;-)

----------


## Eddie

I picked up my new laptop. Spent some time at my favorite Apple "Genius Bar". This one offers wine and rhum vanille...

----------


## BBT

The ipod competition was fierce I was afraid the the Zunie was going to kill Apple ipod.

----------


## BBT

It's odd apple does not move out shipping times if they have a 5 week supply of parts.  JEK did yours arrive yet. Mine has been stuck in HK for 3 days 3/18,19,20.

----------


## BBT

> It's odd apple does not move out shipping times if they have a 5 week supply of parts.  JEK did yours arrive yet. Mine has been stuck in HK for 3 days 3/18,19,20.



Now 4 days, seems crazy it would not move from HK for 4 days. They did this last year with IPad  then all of a sudden it was out for delivery. 

Just noted they delayed receipt by another day since last night so clearly something is up in HK

----------


## JEK

I'm stuck there too. Still saying 3/23 by 4:30 delivery. I think they are holding them on purpose, but I know not why.

----------


## KevinS

> I'm stuck there too. Still saying 3/23 by 4:30 delivery. I think they are holding them on purpose, but I know not why.



Because they can?

----------


## Petri

> Just noted they delayed receipt by another day since last night so clearly something is up in HK



They are waiting for information on the best donuts place in St. Barth?

.. or maybe they realized it's cheaper to bribe local Fedex worker than fly folks to the US to queue at the stores.

----------


## BBT

Or redirected originals to Russia to sell for 2k

----------


## JEK

Progress
In transit

----------


## Petri

Shenzhen and Hong Kong are just next to each other so the package has barely moved, just from the factory to the HKG airport.

I guess the service Apple has paid for is 7 days delivery and Fedex needed to stall them package in Hong Kong to make that happen.  We've seen that happening here, package arrives to the country fast but takes a few days for the local delivery as it's economy package..

----------


## JEK

I think I uncharacteristically did not specify next day delivery. What was I thinking!

----------


## BBT

You did not have a choice trust me I checked. From Apple Talk Forum 



After 3 days on the island i called fed ex and this is their reply to my email:

I am happy to provide more information on your shipment. I see you needed more clarification on our Apple shipment tracking number xxxxx. Apple the shipper has chosen International Economy Service (which is not a Priority service). It has been the same area because of lack of space on the aircraft at the origin point. Apple has chosen this space availability service and delivery commitment of 5 to 7 business days. The shipment will have to clear customs also before it gets deliver. I hope this information is 
helpful.

----------


## BBT

IPad 2 Sells for Double the Price in Hong Kong
Article
Comments (2)
HONG KONG HOME PAGE »
EmailPrintPermalink



+ More
Text 
By Alice Truong

With no release date set for the iPad 2 in Hong Kong, the devices have fetched close to $15,000 Hong Kong dollars (US$1,924) on the citys gray marketmore than double what theyre retailing for in the U.S.


Bloomberg
A white iPad 2
Stores have been paying couriers in the U.S., the only market where the iPad 2 is currently sold, to buy as many iPads as they can before flying back with them to Hong Kong.

At the store Like, in Sin Tat Plaza, the new iPads were on sale for HK$6,800-HK$14,800, depending on storage capabilities and connectivity. In the U.S., the devices retail for US$499-US$829. Like sold 40-50 of the new iPads on Sunday, shopkeeper Alex Kei said. As of Monday night, the store had 10 iPads left. But he said sales of the original iPad, which were set at the same price points, flew off shelves faster last year.

Hong Kong One, another shop in Sin Tat Plaza, said it sold about 100 iPads Sunday and another 100 Monday, charging HK$6,800-HK$13,000. Like most stores in the mall, the white iPads are commanding a premium. For the top-end model, the white iPads are HK$2,000 more than comparable black units at Hong Kong One. (Black and white models for the same specifications dont vary in prices in the U.S.)

At Men Tone Digital Telecom, shopkeeper Jealousy Kwok was unpacking large boxes filled with iPad 2s.

More In Technology

Hong Kongers Pony Up for Early iPad 2
The Penthouse of the Future?
Taoism Goes High Tech
How to Make Web 3.0 Reality
Theres no more room in here, Mr. Kwok said, pointing to overfilled shelves. The store had close to 100 iPads in stock Monday night after selling about 30 devices Sunday.

On Thursday, the day before the iPad 2 went on sale in the U.S., Men Tone had set the prices at HK$6,000-HK$11,000with customers putting down a 50% deposit. But after the first day of sales, the store raised its prices to HK$7,250 for the base model and HK$12,000 for the top-end 64GB model with wireless and third-generation wireless access.

Hong Kong doesnt have any iPads, and the people here have money, Mr. Shum said of the premium. His store is expecting to receive about 50 more devices each day for about a week.

----------


## BBT

Apparently apple is blaming FedEx  . On the allele support site there are 52 pages of people complaining of delays in shipments most all of which are in HK. Hard to imagine FedEx can't get them here and they are stuck in 1 place the excuse about o room on the plane makes no sense as FedEx flys their own aircraft. I smell a rat.

----------


## Petri

I was in Hong Kong about two weeks after the iPhone 4 started shipping (US and UK only).

iPhone 4 was pretty difficult to get (after the initial orders) in both US and UK, not even available elsewhere, but there were dozens and dozens of little shops in Hong Kong with iPhone 4 on display.  If I remember correctly, the mark-up was around 50+%, but the competition was definitely there and with multiple vendors in the business, even the grey market price was really set by the demand.  But in the case of iPad 2, even the supply from Apple seems to be pretty low.

But who am I to complain, I bought my iPhone 4 for about 690 and sold it for 950..  that's +40%.

----------


## BBT

After a 5 day vacation on Lantau island my iPad 2 continues it's spring break trip and is now in Anchorage. If it makes it here my tomorrow I will be shocked.

----------


## amyb

Defrost it slowly.

----------


## BBT

I am sure I won't need to they are probably putting it on a truck to drive it to the lower 48.

----------


## JEK

Mine hasn't hit the US of A yet according to the tracking info. I'm also tracking a box going to St. Jean that should be delivered today to a certain tall fellow.

----------


## KevinS

I will supposedly have one tomorrow.  Now I gotta figure out what to do with the one that hasn't been built yet, and is due to arrive on April 6...

----------


## BBT

Mine in transit from Alaska due to arrive tomorrow we shall see.

----------


## BBT

> yeah I read that too..but the whole epoxy thing was a  different thing..I wish I could remember where I read it



Mike here is an article that talks about the resin


Blogs

Jonny Evans
Apple Holic

More posts | Read bio


March 22, 2011 - 12:05 P.M.
Collected: iPad 2 ships to schedule, iPhone 5 in Q3
4 comments
TAGS:A5, AAPL, Apple, IOS, iPad, iPad 2, iPhone, iPhone 5, mobile
IT TOPICS :Big Grin: evices, Laptops & Netbooks, Macintosh, Macs & PCs, Mobile
By Jonny Evans

Apple [AAPL] is preparing to ship the iPhone 5 in the third quarter 2011 (some time between July and September), reports claim, even as the company tells us it will indeed manage to ship the iPad 2 into 25 new countries this week.

iPad 2 ships to schedule

There's been some expectation Apple might be unable to fulfill its promise to deliver the iPad 2 into international markets starting March 25. This has turned out untrue -- Apple will begin selling the device starting at 5pm local time in the new countries, the company said today.

In addition, the iPad ships in Hong Kong, Korea, Singapore and additional countries in April, the company said.

"While competitors are still struggling to catch up with our first iPad, we've changed the game again with iPad 2," said Apple CEO Steve Jobs in a statement. "We're experiencing amazing demand for iPad 2 in the US, and customers around the world have told us they can't wait to get their hands on it. We appreciate everyone's patience and we are working hard to build enough iPads for everyone."

However, the Japan earthquake has created component shortages which have afflicted some Apple suppliers, including motherboard maker BT Resin and battery manufacturer, Sony. Given strong iPad 2 demand and blips in component supply, iPad 2 supply is likely to be constrained.

[This story is from Computerworld's Apple Holic blog. Follow on Twitter or subscribe via RSS to make sure you don't miss a beat.]

Incidentally Setteb.it tells us that outside of the US, Australia is the cheapest place to pick up an iPad, closely followed by New Zealand. Consumers in Norway and Sweden pay the most, the research claims.

A5-powered iPhone 5 has a metal back

China Times this morning claimed the iPhone 5 has already gone into test production, but won't hit the mass market until Q3. (Translation here).

The new Apple smartphone will carry the iPad-2's A5 processor and should also boast much-improved graphics, such as those found inside the iPad 2. In other words, it seems likely the iPhone 5 will offer nine times the graphics performance and twice the processor speed.

The latest report also claims the device will boast a scratch-resistant metal back  and a 4-inch screen.

I'm curious about this. I recall recent speculation which claimed Apple might abandon the home button on the iPad. I'm wondering if it may instead abandon the button on the next iPhone. This would enable it to maximize screen space while maintaining the same basic device dimensions.

This seems unlikely.

Previously-leaked iPhone 5 engineering drawings also confirmed a larger screen and a smaller surrounding bezel-- but these drawings also featured a Home button.

Following last year's deluge of press criticism over the so-called 'Antenna-gate' debacle, it should be no surprise that the antenna inside iPhone 5 has been improved. The new metal chassis is part of Apple's attempt to deliver improved data and voice call reception.

'iWallet' -- yes, or no?

Apple's payment plans remain in the spotlight. In recent weeks Near Field Communications (NFC) technologies have been in the device, out of the iPhone or coming next year. Today's claim claws it back: NFC will be stuffed inside the iPhone 5, making it an 'iWallet', according to the China Times.

The New York Times this week claimed that Apple does intend introducing an NFC chip into a future iPhone, contradicting previous claims.

The device will be manufactured by Apple's long-time manufacturing partner, Foxconn (Hon Hai Precision Industry). In related news, it was recently revealed Foxconn plans to open an Apple-dedicated manufacturing facility in Brazil.

Given the thinness of the iPad 2, it seems likely we'll see a millimeter or two shaved from the shape of the iPhone 5. The Retina Display screen may benefit from additional 3D support -- this would be boosted by the powerful processor and graphics chip.

The release of the new device will likely take place around the same time as Apple introduces its new streaming iTunes/ digital locker service. It may also turn up in conjunction with new and improved MobileMe services.

----------


## Petri

Digitimes has had quite a few articles on the Japan disaster consequences..   www.digitimes.com and search for Japan.  

Plenty of examples and insight articles, for example some HDD parts are almost exclusively done in the disaster area.  The supply chains go far deeper than anyone can think, Japanese car manufacturers may have shut down factories but the real problem are all the suppliers down the road which will affect every car manufacturer.


*Japan earthquake suspends supply of raw materials used in 25% of global chip production, says IHS iSuppli
*Press release; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES [Tuesday 22 March 2011]

The Japan earthquake has resulted in the suspension of one-quarter of the global production of silicon wafers used to make semiconductors, according to IHS iSuppli. The 25% reduction in supply could have a major effect on worldwide semiconductor production, the market researcher warned.

Manufacturing operations have stopped at Shin-Etsu Chemical's Shirakawa facility. MEMC Electronic Materials also stopped manufacturing at its Utsunomiya plant. Together, these two facilities account for 25% of the global supply of silicon wafer used to make semiconductors, IHS indicated.

Shin-Etsu's Shirakawa facility produces large 300mm wafers, which are used in more advanced semiconductors that have high transistor counts. The wafers made by this facility mainly are used in the manufacturing of memory devices, such as flash memory and DRAM. Because of this, the global supply of memory semiconductors will be impacted the most severely of any segment of the chip industry by the production stoppage, IHS believes. Logic devices represent the next largest use of these wafers.

Located in Nishigo Village, Fukushima Prefecture, Shin-Etsu's Shirakawa plant is responsible for 20% of global silicon semiconductor wafer supply.

MEMC evacuated employees and suspended operations at its Utsunomiya plant after the earthquake. The Utsunomiya facility accounts for 5% of worldwide semiconductor wafer supply.

In another development for the global electronics supply chain, two Japan-based companies announced they have stropped production that amounts to 70% of the worldwide supply of the main raw material used to make PCBs, IHS said. The companies, Mitsubishi Gas Chemical Company and Hitachi Kasei Polymer, expects to resume production within two weeks of the raw material called copper-clad laminate (CCL).

However, with current inventory levels, IHS believes that there likely is sufficient supply of finished PCBs and raw CCL material to keep electronics production lines running at global electronics manufacturers, as long as the interruption does not last significantly longer than two weeks.

Confirming what IHS noted in a previous release, AKM Semiconductor said its fab producing electronics compasses for the iPad 2 has not been damaged. The main fab for the production of the compass is located in Nobeoka, on the South island of Japan and did not suffer any power cut either.

IHS iSuppli had warned AKM's delivery of products potentially could be affected by the same logistical and power supply issues impacting all of Japan's industries. AKM responded saying that it already uses multiple fabs including one external source for the fabrication of its compass. Also the compass is fabricated using standard CMOS process and the production can easily be transferred to any CMOS foundry in the world. This should enable AKM to overcome logistical hurdles that may arise.

The earthquake has damaged about 40% of the total wafer capacity of Renesas Electronics, IHS observed. The company has stopped production at its Tsugaru fabs producing analog and discrete devices, at its Naka facility making system-on-chip and microcontroller devices, and at its Takasaki and Kofu fabs making analog and discrete parts.

Half of the total wafer capacity at Fujitsu has been damaged. While the company's fabs and wafer equipment are intact, the shortage of electricity, gas and wafers means it will take three or four weeks for the company to recovery production, according to IHS.


*Supply of LCD upstream materials may become uncertain in 1-2 months, says CMI
*Rebecca Kuo, Shanghai; Steve Shen, DIGITIMES [Wednesday 16 March 2011]

The supply of upstream materials for flat panel production will sufficient in the short term but may become uncertain in one or two months as the Japan government has started implementing power brownout controls, according to Wang Jyh-chau, president of Chimei Innolux.

While CMI has already piled up a 1-2 month raw material inventory, it has begun to strengthen the supply of key components and materials as the whole flat panel supply chain counts on the rehabilitation process at Japan, Wang noted.

However, a short supply of upstream materials may help push the industry to reach a balance between supply and demand and even trigger a wave of price hikes for panels, Wang asserted.

Chimei currently purchases upstream anisotropic conductive films from three companies, including one in Japan and two in Korea and also has stockpiled sufficient silicon wafers, according to the company.



*Japan-based material suppliers stop taking orders, shipments due to earthquake, say handset component makers
*Daniel Shen, Taipei; Adam Hwang, DIGITIMES [Wednesday 16 March 2011]

Japan-based suppliers of key materials used to make handset components, including BT resin, rolled copper foil and ACF (anisotropic conductive film) have temporarily stopped taking orders and shipments due to the impact of the recent earthquake, according to component makers.

Some suppliers are inspecting equipment and may resume operations in one to two weeks, others located in northeastern Japan may need longer, the sources indicated.

If a supply shortage surfaces, production, shipments and planned smartphone launches will be delayed, the sources said. The potential risk may result in competition for materials and price hikes, although the first quarter is typically the handset market's off-season, the sources analyzed.

----------


## JEK

It just might make it . . .

----------


## BBT

We traced identically until departure AK mine was 20 minutes later and still has not arrived Memphis. Flight tracker shows both FedEx planes left Alaska and arrived Memphis around 1 am this AM. Mine has not shown as arrived Memphis. My guess is mine did not make the flight and will be spending the day in AK. It still shows delivery today but I am not holding my breath. Meanwhile T of BBT's arrived Monday.

----------


## JEK



----------


## BBT

Mine still showing delivery today but in transit Anchorage. Meanwhile cover is at final destination sort deliver spot and shows delivery tomorrow. Oh well they have 2 more days to be " on time".

----------


## JEK

Oh happy days . . . . I bet yours comes into day too.

----------


## amyb

I can see corks popping and feathers bouncing in celebration.

----------


## JEK

As a matter of fact we are hosting a dinner party for 40 tonight and I have a case (12) of VC ready to go.

----------


## BBT

The guest of honor is assume will be the iPad 2

----------


## JEK

I have to give a short speech and I think I'll use the iPad to deliver a Keynote presentation :)

----------


## BBT

Or just record in advance and let the guests pass it around.

----------


## KevinS

Congrats on tonight's VC celebration!

My iPad is taking a different route, one that  that doesn't include AK:

----------


## BBT

FedEx system makes little sense mine cleared customs 2 hours earlier than JEK's yet did not make the flight. They say in transit when in fact it is not until it says departed which mine still has not. Also still shows a delivery date today which is impossible.  Overall a goofy system. For some reason apples ability to screw with Fedex tracking system baffles me. I use them all the time and only have these problems when it involves apple. When I ship to SBH I can see every move clearly both ways.

----------


## JEK

I have the little devil . . .


Ship (P/U) date:	Mar 17, 2011
Delivery date:	Mar 23, 2011 1:28 PM
Sign for by:	Signature Release on file
Delivery location:	HERNDON, VA
Delivered to:	Residence
Service type:	International Economy Distribution
Packaging type:	Your Packaging
Number of pieces:	1
Weight:	2.80 lb.
Special handling/Services:	Indirect Signature Required
Deliver Weekday
Residential Delivery

----------


## amyb

There is joy in Muddville, no no I mean Virginia!

----------


## BBT

Mine did not arrive and is still vacationing in Alaska. It shipped same time and day but must have fallen off the plane. FedEx convieniently had delivery date deleted today at 2. I hope at sometime it gets replaced with a 24. I guess by doing this FedEx can't say they missed their delivery estimate.

----------


## JEK

I feel your pain, bro . . . .

----------


## BBT

Vacation over its on its way. Hope it doesn't think it needs to see Elvis before getting to me. When it eventually arrives I will post a trip report on 5 days in Lantau Island and 2 in Anchorage.

----------


## KevinS

Mine seems to have settled in for the night in Manchester, NH.

----------


## MIke R

how are you getting yours before me?>>didn't you order after me?

I havent even gotten a shipped email yet

----------


## BBT

> Mine seems to have settled in for the night in Manchester, NH.



Mike did you go snag Kevin's

----------


## MIke R

I suppose I could.....

----------


## MIke R

well lookeeee here....

10 days early too



Dear Mike,

We are pleased to inform you that one or more of your items has shipped. Please see the details of the shipment below. If you ordered more than one item, they may ship separately.
- The Apple Store

Track Shipment Pre-sign for this shipment 




Ship to


Bookmonger
33 Village Rd
Waterville Valley NH 03215

Carrier Name

FEDERAL EXPRESS
Tracking Number


Delivers by

Mar 29, 2011

----------


## BBT

Great news!!! I hope yours comes via Pony Express vs the Wagon train they are using for mine.

----------


## MIke R

what cruel irony...the person who couldn't care less when he gets it...is going to get it first maybe...LOL

----------


## BBT

Actuall JEK got his and when the wagon arrives 
i will have mine . I am glad to syours is coming though. You should sell it on ebay and order a new one what you get for it will pay for yours.

----------


## BBT

Just arrived at my local destination sort facility 40 miles from here. There is a chance it could arrive today. My luck it will go to the Bahamas for another vacation.

----------


## Petri

I just tried to purchase the iPad 2..   The local department store has a 10% discount day for us who spent too much on groceries, but they wouldn't sell.  Tomorrow 5pm is the time when they start selling it.  I wouldn't care when it was to be delivered, the 10% discount would have been nice.


But we'll see if I order one directly from Apple tomorrow or not..  A friend is leaving to Hong Kong tomorrow and I asked him to bring me a MacBook Air if they have the 11"/1.6/4G/128G model on stock.  Cheaper than in the US.

----------


## KevinS

Mine has arrived, with a little help from a friend.  I still have an order in the queue for April 1 ship and April 6 delivery.  Not sure that I want to be a 2 iPad2 family though.

----------


## JEK

Found my first bug. Tried to login to GoGo Inflight and it said I needed cookies accepted. They were. Loggon with Skyfire browser with no sweat. After connection made Safari works fine.

----------


## BBT

JEK you are referring to ipad 2? I recall a problem like this when I got my first ipad and GOGO walked me through it. I have a monthly subscription. It runs to the April 1 I may cancel and renew befor next flight. Is Skyfire an APP?

----------


## BBT

Nevermind I answered my own ? and purchased it

----------


## Petri

> The local department store has a 10% discount day for us who spent too much on groceries, but they wouldn't sell.  Tomorrow 5pm is the time when they start selling it.  I wouldn't care when it was to be delivered, the 10% discount would have been nice.



I just went to the sauna and while enjoying the 180 F I realized that I can get the 10% discount whenever I want  :Big Grin:   They established a new status for their card recently that includes two 10% discount days, whenever one wants.  Just need to figure out how the system works..

..just checked the materials and can't do it until May.  That's fine, no iPad 2 until May then.

----------


## KevinS

> Found my first bug. Tried to login to GoGo Inflight and it said I needed cookies accepted. They were. Loggon with Skyfire browser with no sweat. After connection made Safari works fine.



Did you try Opera, or just Skyfire?

----------


## KevinS

While I was debating what to do about my original iPad2 order Apple decided to trump me.  My order has moved up by a week.  I don't think that I can cancel, so this 64GB ATT Black iPad2 is going on eBay as soon as it arrives. 

Based on other's experience, it may spend a day or a week at Lantau or Anchorage, so I'll wait until the iPad2 is in hand before I list it on eBay.

----------


## Petri

Interesting detail hit the news today..

Apple is showing two finnish carriers for the iPad 2 in the Apple Store.  The iPad data plans are 3GB/month and 20 GB/month from one carrier, 1GB/month from one carrier.  Uneducated customer could even think that iPad works only with those two carriers.

For some reason the largest carrier is missing.  Why?

Apple *requires* that the iPad plan has a data cap.  This particular carrier doesn't offer any mobile data plans that have a data cap, only unlimited plans.

They have microSIM's, sell iPhone 4's without a contract, and say that most finnish iPads are in their network (including mine when I had one).  But they don't want to offer a crippled service just because Apple wants them to.

Sometimes I wish Apple would take their head out from the place where sun never shines.

----------


## JEK

You just love to hate don't you? :)

----------


## Petri

> You just love to hate don't you? :)



I hate stupidity ;-)

----------


## Petri

Seems like a big portion of the iPads here went to the scalpers from Russia and the Baltic countries (most will drive next to St. Petersburg or Moscow).  Even one american was found in the queues.

Some lucky locals got their iPads without queues at dealers who aren't the most obvious Apple resellers, like the department stores.  The largest Apple reseller is showing 64G models on stock at one of their stores, just a few units.  Apple is showing 3-4 weeks delivery time, the reseller is showing 3-6 weeks but they couldn't cover the pre-orders.  One friend got his iPad without waiting, the ones who pre-ordered didn't.

I'll wait a month for my 10% discount ;-)

----------


## BBT

It seems quite a few ended up in Russia. Well organized.

----------


## Petri

> It seems quite a few ended up in Russia. Well organized.



Hopefully Apple will announce the iPad 3 in Russia first to make life easier for rest of the world ;-)

----------


## BBT

For sure that would even be funnier if they anounced it now for next month.

----------

